# Need ideas on making turbo louder.



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

all my previous turbo cars always had a distinctive whine associated with the turbo. i would like the 1.8t to be louder in that restrospec.
two concerns though....
1. i believe i would need a filter on the end of the turbo intake but the intake tubing has some stuff i would need to reroute. any ideas on rerouting so i can put a filter on the turbo intake? i think BOV and ecu tune for BOV would be the only option
2. the stock turbo is small so i assume it wont make as much noise as a t3/t4.

* edited: updating thread and cleaning it up with informative answers.
1. TIP turbo inlet pipe, around 140 
2. bigger downpipe
3. bigger turbo or BT kit
4. air intake of some sort.
5. remove some sound deadening material from hood area along with windshield cowl.

uncommon answers that may get the job done but are somewhat risky...(CEL, running problems etc...)
6. bend some fins on the turbo itself. (may cause turbo fins to be unbalanced and wear out your bearings faster).
7.run open turbo intake, may cause CEL due to how the MAF is routing, running rich, requires reroute of SAI pump , rerouteing of n75, rerouting of DV* 



_Modified by waabaah at 11:04 AM 3-24-2010_


----------



## SkootySkoo (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (waabaah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waabaah* »_all my previous turbo cars always had a distinctive whine associated with the turbo. i would like the 1.8t to be louder in that restrospec.
two concerns though....
1. i believe i would need a filter on the end of the turbo intake but the intake tubing has some stuff i would need to reroute. any ideas on rerouting so i can put a filter on the turbo intake? i think BOV and ecu tune for BOV would be the only option
2. the stock turbo is small so i assume it wont make as much noise as a t3/t4.

_Modified by waabaah at 1:55 PM 3-22-2010_

If you are stock you are going to need those ports on the intake. They are for DV Evap PCV and possibly n75(?). You are also going to need the MAF that is attached to the intake. 
My suggestion would be to get a TIP (turbo inlet pipe) and a metal intake. The combination of these two will resonate the sound of your turbo making it more audible.


----------



## .iDubhXc. (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (SkootySkoo)*

Our turbos aren't very loud unless you straight pipe your exhuast, then you can hear it whistle. Like stated before, a TIP and DV should be enough to hear it. I don't think any other mods will change the sound. A BOV will make you run rich in between shifts and will most likely through a CEL. As far as I know, there aren't and ko3/ko4 tunes that would correct it since they all use the MAF sensor. A Forge splitter valve would probably be right up your alley.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (waabaah)*

The item that will make the BIGGEST difference is a bigger downpipe for your car. You should be able to hear your turbo spool up all the way through the rpm range if you go to 2.5-3". If this is stock I'd recommend doing it anyway.
The turbo inlet isn't going to let you hear that as much as give the engine a throatier sound during intake. The two items together is probably what you're looking for if you're going for sound.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

filter right on the inlet or maf will basically do what you want. you can buy a velocity stacked filter that you can clamp right to the inlet.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

I didn't start noticing much turbo sound until I added the dp. The intake just made the sound of air being sucked in a lot louder.


----------



## ParanoidTT (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_filter right on the inlet or maf will basically do what you want. you can buy a velocity stacked filter that you can clamp right to the inlet.



I was also thinking about doing this
Any you like?
Edited...lol


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (jennekke)*

sounds good.
basically all the parts i was looking up yesterday were mentioned (along with a tune for a couple more psi of boost).
i really thought this thread was going to fail somehow.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

best way is bigger turbo, end of story. With bigger trubo comes bigger downpipe and inlet pipe which when added to more power = louder turbo.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Stick baseball cards in the spokes.


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (BassNotes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassNotes* »_Stick baseball cards in the spokes.










no...since its a turbo...you need to put nails and in it.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

bigger as in k04 (i personally think no) or bigger more?
im not looking to go all out on a 3k-5k kit but something that would just bolt right up to exhaust manifold and stock injectors. ill keep reading on turbos


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (waabaah)*

Just take the TIP off completely, that's what I run till I put in the new one








It'll be much louder than you think.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Bigger then k04. the only loud things to add are downpipe, TIP and CAI.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I noticed a huge difference with a TIH and CAI.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (BassNotes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BassNotes* »_Stick baseball cards in the spokes.










Nah. Whistle-tips FTW!!


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Bend a fin or two, get bad seals, (with open downpipe, and short-ram, of course) sounded pretty damn loud on my ko3s


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.V-Dub* »_Bend a fin or two, get bad seals, (with open downpipe, and short-ram, of course) sounded pretty damn loud on my ko3s









Been there done that haha. I just leave it like this, no TIP. Turbo has been like this for ~10k miles. Nothing like a mafless blown k03.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (engineerd18t)*

so where did you reroute all the plumbing on the TIP?
it just sucks in my case...
*most golf owners wnat a gti. 
*most gti owners wnat a 337/20th. 
*most 20th owners wnat a r32. 
*most r32 owners want a bmw.
i completly understand i need a BT but i dotn feel like spending 3k-4k for a kit especially when my 1.8t is already turbo. (NA turbo kits cost 3k-4kish) i could sell my car and get a r32 for that extra 3k-4k.


----------



## engineerd18t (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (waabaah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waabaah* »_so where did you reroute all the plumbing on the TIP?


I'm trying to picture the lines that go into the TIP.
The one nearest compressor inlet was capped at other end.
DV vents to atmosphere now (no MAF anyways)
PCV is "catch can" setup to an extent.
N75 is ziptied near firewall, the dump from the n75 that used to go to TIP is capped I believe. It might be vented to atm, cant remember.
Pros to this setup:
Very distinct sound, attention, etc.
No pressure drop from filter, MAF (aka more power)
Cons:
No filter, you can suck in dirt (cylinder walls won't like it much), water, squirrels, etc.
Who knows of the accuracy of speed density maps of your chip tuner for your car (especially if you have different manifolds and such)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (waabaah)*

I'm a turbo sound addict.
1. short ram intake
2. Inlet tip
3. Downpipe with catback exhaust
4. Remove the rubber strip sealing the hood to the frame.
5. Remove under hood insulation.
6. Add an HKS SSQV BOV if you want that pssshh sound louder. (change bov tip if you don't like the japanese type high pitch sound)
#1 and 2 takes out the most of it. The rest will make your car sound like a BT car.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. ([email protected])*

hell, i got a straight flow 3" exhaust, filter directly on the 50 trim turbo, and i still cannot hear it spool,
my KO3, one bent fin, and sounded like a supercharger spoolin from a mile away

Elvir


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Need ideas on making turbo louder. (Elvir2)*

run open DP and it will whistle like bubrub woo woo


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

nice exhaust placement


----------



## volksspoolen (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Re-route the CAI into the cabin. Talk about sucking the air out of the room


----------

